# Sleeping Everywhere



## Hog (Mar 15, 2017)

I just got my hedgehog a couple weeks ago and he has always been good about sleeping in his house. However, the past few days he refuses to go in there he just sleeps either under his wheel or out in the open. The house isn't too big and I put an old towel in it to allow him to hide better. Why isn't he using it anymore?


----------



## Artemis-Ichiro (Jan 22, 2016)

Honestly? Because they do what they want and try to drive us crazy worrying for them. Mine used his house for like 3 days and then was under the liner under the wheel now he sleeps in the plastic tunnel that connects the first floor with the loft. 

By the way, towels are dangerous for hedgies because nails can get caught in the loops, you should try cutting some peaces of fleece.


----------



## twobytwopets (Feb 2, 2014)

They are like human children, especially when they are babies. They will fall asleep wherever the happen to stop moving.


----------



## Hog (Mar 15, 2017)

Okay just making sure nothing was wrong with him, Thanks! And I will look for some fleece to put in there instead!


----------



## twobytwopets (Feb 2, 2014)

A lot of people use a tshirt that they've earn a couple days, you don't want it back. That let's them cuddle up with something and get used to your smell.


----------



## MusicalHedgie921 (Mar 14, 2017)

My hedgie doesn't use his house at all either. I fold a small blanket and place it in his cage. He sleeps under that happily. Maybe you can try. I've also heard that they go under because they're hot, in which case you can put a tile in the cage with a blanket on top. Just some suggestions. Whatever floats your boat!!! ?


----------

